# show us your baboons!



## fang333999 (Nov 21, 2009)

post pics of your baboon ts, everyone loves 'em!  
h maculata mating





h maculata handling





h gigas





obt sling





h gigas





obt female





h maculata "fritz"





cuute





aww





she was nicer that day ;P


----------



## wayne the pain (Nov 22, 2009)

You have some really nice T's


----------



## Teal (Nov 22, 2009)

*Waaaait. This thread sounds familiar. Isn't there another thread like this runnin' around? lol 

P.S. - that H. mac is gorgeous! *


----------



## LovePets (Nov 22, 2009)

Nice T's.
H.gigas is my favourite! :clap:


----------



## fang333999 (Nov 22, 2009)

Teal said:


> *Waaaait. This thread sounds familiar. Isn't there another thread like this runnin' around? lol
> 
> P.S. - that H. mac is gorgeous! *


thanks everyone, and yes a few months ago i somehow found a pic thread that had all baboons, but i wanted to start a new one. i think the other thread is dead, the only way i found it was by searching for "baboons" and that thread came up. i hope no one minds?


----------



## Teal (Nov 22, 2009)

*Well, I am always one for showing off MY baboons lol










































































I think that's all lol *


----------



## Mvskokee (Nov 22, 2009)

awesome!!!!


----------



## DansDragons (Nov 22, 2009)

4.5" Female OBT & a 5" Female H. mac.


----------



## fang333999 (Nov 22, 2009)

awesome ts guys, keep em coming! i love that h mac, and teal's lugardi. sooo nice


----------



## BlackCat (Nov 22, 2009)

OBT






H. mac (has molted twice since this pic.. need to take a new one! lol)






Also have an S. calceatum but haven't taken a photo yet. Going to try soon!


----------



## Scorpendra (Nov 22, 2009)

_Augacephalus sp. "Mozambique"_






_Monocentropus balfouri_ (if it counts as one)


----------



## Mvskokee (Nov 22, 2009)

Gorgeous T


----------



## fang333999 (Nov 22, 2009)

oh it certainly counts! and yeah, snap a pic of the s calceatum if you can :worship:


----------



## fang333999 (Nov 22, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/44P006v1X1E&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/44P006v1X1E&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DaveEmory (Nov 22, 2009)

That's a very purty H. maculata.  So, without going through a zillion bite reports, has there _ever_ been a report of anyone getting bitten while simply handling a tarantula "casually", as shown in this video?  (As opposed to doing cage maintenance, or losing control of one, etc.)


PC


----------



## DansDragons (Nov 22, 2009)

here's my girl

[YOUTUBE]vS8kxXm6fOc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fang333999 (Nov 22, 2009)

DansDragons said:


> here's my girl
> 
> [YOUTUBE]vS8kxXm6fOc[/YOUTUBE]


hahaha dan you sound like your gonna crap your pants


----------



## fang333999 (Nov 22, 2009)

DaveEmory said:


> That's a very purty H. maculata.  So, without going through a zillion bite reports, has there _ever_ been a report of anyone getting bitten while simply handling a tarantula "casually", as shown in this video?  (As opposed to doing cage maintenance, or losing control of one, etc.)
> 
> 
> PC


i dont think ive heard of getting bitten while handling. not MANY people handle p murinus, h maculata, s calceatum, h gigas etc. but it is done as you can see. i mean i didnt handle her to show off, she really is my favorite t and i respect her. i mean ive held her over 5 times without any problem at all, but every time i was VERY calm and didnt force her to do anything


----------



## DansDragons (Nov 22, 2009)

LOL almost!

haven't even thought about handling her again, lol.


----------



## fang333999 (Nov 22, 2009)

haha, nah it is really intimidating though the first few times.


----------



## ThomasH (Nov 22, 2009)

DaveEmory said:


> That's a very purty H. maculata.  So, without going through a zillion bite reports, has there _ever_ been a report of anyone getting bitten while simply handling a tarantula "casually", as shown in this video?  (As opposed to doing cage maintenance, or losing control of one, etc.)
> 
> 
> PC


Back when I use to casually handle my inverts, I was bitten [but not envenomated] by an adult female H. hainanum. So obviously it happens, but I would conclude from what I've read that you aren't as likely to be bitten while casually handling as opposed to general maintenance and packing/unpacking. But yes, I certainly does happen. Though I've also been bitten on two seperate occasions during day-to-day cage maintenance tasks as well.

TBH


----------



## fang333999 (Nov 23, 2009)

shes so cuuute
[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jhnmTfOeEWY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jhnmTfOeEWY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BlackCat (Nov 25, 2009)

Rehoused my S. calceatum and finally got a pic. It is about 2"


----------



## kyle_dj82 (Nov 25, 2009)

Here's a baboon although I don't know what kind any suggestions?


----------



## Teal (Nov 25, 2009)

*That is a P. chordatus  :drool: *


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Nov 26, 2009)

Teal said:


> *That is a P. chordatus  :drool: *


fat as hell if i may say....

theres Morrigan...my female Ceratogyrus bechuanicus (or darlingi)






and heres my un-sexed/unnamed S. cal...its about 2.25" right now.


----------



## Teal (Nov 26, 2009)

*Yes, it IS fat as hell.. but that doesn't change that it's one of my favourites  *


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Nov 26, 2009)

indeed...im getting some lugardi soon....not as sexy as the chordatus but still pretty neat.


----------



## Teal (Nov 26, 2009)

*Lugardi are great, but both of my females stay in burrows and are never seen. The only one I see is the 1/4" sling lol *


----------



## fang333999 (Nov 26, 2009)

ahhhh those s calceatum :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## kyle_dj82 (Nov 26, 2009)

Teal said:


> *That is a P. chordatus  :drool: *


Thank you so very much I bought it as like a 2i and she said it was a Fort Hall Baboon but it was only 5 dollars so I was like cool. Thank you so much


----------



## Redneck (Nov 26, 2009)

Oh great I just HAD to look at this here thread!! Now I am going to have to get me some baboons!! GREAT!!  Thanks guys and gals yall are wonderful...


----------



## fang333999 (Nov 26, 2009)

rednecklivin said:


> Oh great I just HAD to look at this here thread!! Now I am going to have to get me some baboons!! GREAT!!  Thanks guys and gals yall are wonderful...


  :clap:


----------



## Teal (Nov 27, 2009)

kyle_dj82 said:


> Thank you so very much I bought it as like a 2i and she said it was a Fort Hall Baboon but it was only 5 dollars so I was like cool. Thank you so much


*

Fort Hall Baboon would be P. lugardi  I have a few of them too, but mine stay burrowed mostly.. whereas my P. chordatus are out and about 

Tommy - don't blame US, you know you want more anyways  *


----------



## Chaika (Nov 27, 2009)

One of my little OBT slings and my only baboon sp.


----------



## Teal (Nov 27, 2009)

*They are so darn cute as slings! I was going to say, I can't believe you only have one.. but in your sig it says you have two... 
Potato chips, you KNOW what they say about potato chips LOL *


----------



## ArachnoYak (Nov 27, 2009)

fang333999 said:


> shes so cuuute
> [YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jhnmTfOeEWY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jhnmTfOeEWY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


That's a beautiful T, but the background music just ruins it for me.  I think I'd rather listen to Dan crap his pants.   There was whole thread about the desire of many to place screaming thrash metal as background music, I just don't get it.


----------



## fang333999 (Nov 27, 2009)

ArachnoYak said:


> That's a beautiful T, but the background music just ruins it for me.  I think I'd rather listen to Dan crap his pants.   There was whole thread about the desire of many to place screaming thrash metal as background music, I just don't get it.


lol, if you dont like the music then turn off the volume. i only added that because that was the first song i could find from the youtube selection that i knew


----------



## JimM (Nov 27, 2009)

ArachnoYak said:


> That's a beautiful T, but the background music just ruins it for me.  I think I'd rather listen to Dan crap his pants.   There was whole thread about the desire of many to place screaming thrash metal as background music, I just don't get it.


No kidding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fang333999 (Nov 27, 2009)

i changed the music, everybody can stop crying now


----------



## DansDragons (Dec 19, 2009)

DansDragons said:


> haven't even thought about handling her again, lol.



i guess the thought just happened to pop back into my head ...


----------



## Mvskokee (Dec 19, 2009)

your crazy dan


----------



## DansDragons (Dec 19, 2009)

lol......


----------



## codykrr (Dec 19, 2009)

female king baboon..5 inch


----------



## codykrr (Dec 19, 2009)

3.5 inch female P. murinus


----------



## shypoet (Dec 19, 2009)

cool pics. Thanks for sharing


----------



## codykrr (Dec 20, 2009)

man! all this thread did was make me have to get an H. mac!


----------



## happy cabbage (Dec 20, 2009)

My 8 inchish C Crawshayi female when I got her. This is the only time I ever saw her above ground since I have gotten her.


----------



## ArborealFreak (Dec 23, 2009)

I've got a bit of a thing for baboons, here's my five new slings as of yesterday:razz:

H.gigas






P.murinus











S.calceatum 1






S.cal 2











S.cal 3











They're great, I love them! Ok, well of course apart from the speed of the S.calceatum slings


----------



## Scorpendra (Dec 30, 2009)

my same two baboons:







_Augacephalus sp. "Mozambique"_











_Monocentropus balfouri_


----------



## Mvskokee (Dec 30, 2009)

Awesome mozambique i cant wait until my 5 get that size


----------



## Sky`Scorcher (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice mozambique. Those colors are awesome. :clap::clap:


----------



## Mvskokee (Jan 1, 2010)

P.lugardi











A sp mozambique






C.darlingi











C.crawshayi


----------



## TheHolyToast (Jan 1, 2010)

MM Pterinochilus chrodatus - Killimanjaro mustard baboon





Hysterocrates gigas - Cameroon Red Baboon





MM Ceratogyrus brachycephalus - Greater Horned Baboon





Pterinochilus lugardi - Dodoma baboon





Citharischius crawshayi - King Baboon


----------



## Mack&Cass (Jan 1, 2010)

I don't even know what he is doing here:


















General Grievous here has mites, but he still eats like a champ and is molting fine, we're waiting until he gets a bit bigger so we can refridgerate him to slow him down and remove them






Cass


----------



## DaveEmory (Jan 2, 2010)

Caught this last night...







PC


----------



## Kamikaze (Jan 16, 2010)

Some of my baboons:






My Ceratogyrus marshalli Mature Male which molted last 5 Jan 2010.






My female Ceratogyrus darlingi who is now in premolt.






My recently acquired Heteroscodra maculata, who only comes out at night. hehe


----------



## Zoltan (Jan 16, 2010)

I've posted these in their genus threads, but what the heck...

_Ceratogyrus darlingi_, female, premolt






_Ceratogyrus darlingi_, female, postmolt






_Citharischius crawshayi_, young female


----------



## Fasciatum (Jan 17, 2010)

Woah, that H mac is a beauty!


----------



## Kamikaze (Jan 18, 2010)

Fasciatum said:


> Woah, that H mac is a beauty!


Thanks! Though I havent seen her these past few days.
I think she's getting ready for a molt  (Keeping my fingers crossed)


----------

